# Dirty Barrel



## vdmsr (Mar 30, 2016)

6D, 100mm, f/5.6 1/100 640


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 30, 2016)

...hate to nitpick!  BUT  that is the chamber and ramp!        Nicely shot.


----------



## vdmsr (Mar 30, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> ...hate to nitpick!  BUT  that is the chamber and ramp!        Nicely shot.


----------

